# Sugerencia para elegir ingenieria electronica , electrico o telecomunicaciones



## maufumarolo (Jun 22, 2012)

cuales es mas rentable mejor y que tenga futuro , bueno tengo base en electronica


----------



## shadown (Jun 22, 2012)

ninguna de las 3 y todas...... aunque suene ilogico.

mira, aqui lo que tu preguntas es cual de las 3 se puede ganar mas dinero, pero en realidad eso ya depende ti. 

En electronica de entrada, de seguro empezaras en el area de mantenimiento de cualquier empresa pero puedes subir eh incluso llegar a areas especializadas de R&D.

En electrico tiene mucho mas campo y es mas utilizado, pero tambien es el mas competido y podrias llegar hasta algo mas que nada administrativo

En telecomunicaciones, igual que electronica empezaras en el area de mantenimiento, pero como ahorita hay un boom muy grande en television eh internet, pues se estan abriendo muchas areas nuevas, pero tambien se va a saturar muy rapido.

En otras palabras, escoge lo que mas te guste hacer, y empieza a buscar trabajo en esa area, DESDE AYER, lo creas o no, la gente de recursos humanos les intereza mas una gente que lleva 5 a;os en una maquiladora aunque no tenga mucho o completo estudio, que un recien graduado de la universidad que paso 5 a;os aprendiendo el como hacer las cosas.

Espero que te sirva saludos.


----------



## maufumarolo (Jun 22, 2012)

si cual te da mas oportunidadades  ademas las 3 estan relacionadas

que es R&D  gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2012)

Pues tienes que sopesar que te gusta mas y cual tiene mejor salida profesional.


----------



## shadown (Jun 22, 2012)

Research and Development = Investigacion y Desarrollo = R&D

Eh aqui una peque;a anecdota de uno mis maestros:

Estudio toda la carrera, obtuvo las mejores notas, hizo la maestria y almenos 2 o 3 empresas le ofrecian trabajo RECIEN salido de la carrera..... prefirio ser maestro. Cual es la idea? que puedes tener muchas o pocas oportunidades oh escoger lo mejor, pero todo depende de lo que realmente te interesa, dinero o hacer lo qu te gusta, en el caso de este profesor el mismo lo dijo, gana casi nada y aunque es de los mejores maestros por puras politicas absurdas es dificil que progrese en ese empleo, sin embargo en las empresas privadas pudo aver hecho mucho dinero sin batallar mucho que digamos, pero hubiera sido infeliz.

Que quieres? hacer lo que te gusta o tener dinero? Realmente lo vale  a la larga? Tu decision. saludos


----------



## powerful (Jun 22, 2012)

Si buscas rentabilidad y futuro, dedicate a los negocios de compra y venta ; olvidate de los ingenierías .


----------



## maufumarolo (Ago 12, 2012)

Bueno sigo una carrera de negocios , pero igual diganme electrica , electronica control y automatizacion o telecomuniciones


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2012)

maufumarolo dijo:


> cuales es mas rentable mejor y que tenga futuro , bueno tengo base en electronica



jjaaaa !!!!!!!!!

"mama : haceme vivo .... que grande me hago solo " !!!!!!

pibe, esa desicion es tuya, y si te equivocas es tu culpa, y posiblemente la desicion esa no sea la unica variable , sino como te comportes y te muevas en TODA TU VIDA.

venir a preguntar eso y asi...............deja el chupete:
en la vida real estas SOLO.


ademas..........mira si vamos a nosotros saber que pasara en 10 años, y encima en tu pais, y encima  con TU  vida.

hasta con mis hijos me la paso  diciendoles la cosa esta de la vida, que no es cosa de "voy a estudiar" y listo , que los profesores me llevaran por el camino de el ganador solitos, yo ....... solo estudio a regañadientes lo que me piden que al final de el arcoiris tendre fama y fortuna.......



EDIT: 
hay charlas al respecto bastante largas y buenas en el foro , tenes que buscarlas, con titulos parecidos, que estudiar, que ingenieria seguir , etc etc.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2012)

Mejor la eléctrica


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 13, 2012)

me parece que tienes que elegir alguna que te guste, imaginate después toda la vida trabajando de algo que no te guste hacer, aunque ganes mucho dinero no lo vas a poder disfrutar mucho, por lo menos la mitad del dia vas a estar haciendo cosas que no te gustan, saludos ! 

a pesar de eso yo me inclinaría por la electronica que para mi es mas divertida! saludos!


----------



## Melghost (Ago 13, 2012)

¡Vaya! Pues sí que tienes dudas, que consultaste hace varios meses y aún no te has decidido.

Yo creo que la pregunta es buena, para el momento en el que probablemente estés ahora. A mí me pasó lo mismo, no sabía qué elegir. Y es que la cuestión es sencilla: Salimos de la escuela con toda la vida por delante y ninguna experiencia sobre lo que es el mundo laboral, ni los problemas con los que nos vamos a tener que enfrentar.

Ya es bueno que puedas elegir carrera, en vez de estar obligado a hacer lo que no te gusta.

Elegir una u otra, como bien han dicho aquí, sólo depende de qué te guste hacer. Pero claro, si no tienes ninguna experiencia laboral, lógicamente no sabes cuál te gusta más. Porque una cosa es la carrera en sí, las cosas que en ella puedas aprender, y lo bonita que sea la materia que estudies; y otra cosa muy diferente es la salida profesional que tengas, cuánto se pueda ganar, lo fácil que sea ir ascendiendo de categoría, la competencia que tengas...

El tema es más complicado de lo que parece, pero si únicamente buscas ganar el máximo y no te importa nada más, me parece que tienes falta de vocación. Pero no te preocupes; como ya digo, es normal en tu situación.

Mira, si te sirve de algo, yo estudié electrónica industrial (formación profesional, NO es una carrera universitaria). En la escuela aprendí a hacerme mis propios circuitos electrónicos, amplificadores, circuitos digitales... está guay. Pero después de bastantes años trabajando y de haber pisado muchas empresas sigo trabajando de electricista. Cosas de la vida.

Suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2012)

*Melghost*

es asi como dices, es la punta de un ovillo que uno no ve hasta que recorrio el camino .


----------



## maufumarolo (Ago 14, 2012)

Gracias por ayuda! Una duda un Ing de telecomunicaciones sabe Instrumentación industrial o puede trabajar en esa área ( Ojo se electrónica industrial a nivel tecnico)


----------

